# still trouble with flashing



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

I was simply saying sometimes it takes a lot of explanation to narrow down problems in this industry. I know I don't know everything there is to know about painting. I don't mind admitting that and asking questions. I know there is always a better and more efficient way of doing things. That is why i like to ask so many questions. I do appreciate your comments. No offense taken.


----------

